# 35' Pole Saw Suggestions



## The Man (May 14, 2019)

Hello,
I'm looking into purchasing a 35' pole saw. I would appreciate any members with experience, (using different brands) shedding light on the subject. Here is a link to the ATSS brand that I've been considering.
Thanks

http://www.americantreeservicesupply.com/products

I really like this design, but it's only 21' long.

http://www.silkysaws.com/Silky_Saws/Pole-Saws_2/Pole-Saw-1019#sthash.ICRXjaTq.dpbs


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

The Man said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking into purchasing a 35' pole saw. I would appreciate any members with experience, (using different brands) shedding light on the subject. Here is a link to the ATSS brand that I've been considering.
> Thanks
> 
> ...


dont know of 35ft poles but im going to buy the 21 silky off Amazon.saw this guy on you tube under Morenos landscaping use one and it convinced me.i have a large tripod ladder I use with a maybe 16 ft pole saw now but it's hard to get suckers.the silky should solve the sucker issue


----------



## The Man (May 14, 2019)

Thanks, I really think the silky (with blades on each end of the saw) is the way to go! If I go with a different pole ,I'll probably get the silky blade attachment.


----------



## The Man (May 14, 2019)

Did you get a saw? It would be great to know how well it works.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

funny thing is I'm going to order it tonight.may have forgotten and got to it tomorrow.wont be able to use it for probably a week or two though.have 3 large trees in my backyard but my wife's work schedule will keep me waiting for at least a week.its 295$ on Amazon now


----------



## The Man (May 14, 2019)

I ordered the Silky Sawhead Kit with Hayauchi Blade on Ebay with shipping $130.44. The Scabbard for Silky's HAYAUCHI on Amazon for $24, and qty 2 Jameson 4 pole kit (21') on Ebay for $85 each.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Subscribed! 
I've been getting by with a 16' or so pole saw which is sufficient for 85% of our property; however; we had a view-shed trimmed for some pretty dramatic water views and one particular oak has really "blown out," strategically blocking view of the dock ... our tree trimmer is a close friend but, with us, "_friendship is friendship and business is business_" and so we'd never ask him to lose $ ... so, I show my wife that ATSS-TSPL30 with its 30'+ reach and ask her, "_How much trimming do you think "____" could do for $240?_" Answer: "_Not Much!_"

Working on budgeting this bad boy into a line item ... ! :thumbup:


----------

